# Now This Looks Intriguing...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.cepedals.com/products.html

...nice sound clips - incredibly transparent.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty inexpensive, too. I want.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's the kicker:

this company is in mississauga!

-dh


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That is really nice. That's the pedal I hear in my dreams.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Bah...Not to strong on the Enzo shit..But the pedal seems pretty much common sounding,to me.
And if that is the pedal, you hear in you dreams...I mean,your out of immagination,BIG time.

Frank


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Bah...Not to strong on the Enzo shit..But the pedal seems pretty much common sounding,to me.
> And if that is the pedal, you hear in you dreams...I mean,your out of immagination,BIG time.
> 
> Frank


Well the pedal "I" hear in my dreams is always played by someone else :smile:

Having said that I think the FET sounds pretty damn good + it's made in Canada. 2 good reasons for me to give it a shot. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

$150us seems a little high for a pedal that does what most high end amps can do with built in gain...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> $150us seems a little high for a pedal that does what most high end amps can do with built in gain...


...i've never come across an amp with a usable or even remotely inspiring o/d channel. the one thing they all have in common, at least in my limited experience, is that they change the tone _dramatically_ when switching from the clean channel.

what the fet dream seems to do, based on the clips, is push the signal into overdrive without significantly changing or masking the tone. that is a feature i don't presently have in my rig.

-dh


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Well the pedal "I" hear in my dreams is always played by someone else :smile:
> 
> Having said that I think the FET sounds pretty damn good + it's made in Canada. 2 good reasons for me to give it a shot. :smilie_flagge17:


Its true that the sound is amazing..but its olso remind me of a really good "clean boost" that ive tried,but the "Fet Dream" seems less Sparkle and Chime..
As what is for my dream sound...Much more from Funky TOwn...

Frank


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

It certainly isn't inexpensive but the audio clips were decent. I liked it, but can't afford to buy it. If its a Canadian company, why are they advertizing it for sale in USD? That sucks with our ever sinking dollar.


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest in and kind words about the FET Dream!



Younggun said:


> If its a Canadian company, why are they advertizing it for sale in USD? That sucks with our ever sinking dollar.


Hi Younggun! Brian here, one of the fellows who developed the FET Dream. Please realize that we are still in the final stages of productizing the pedal and getting our web site polished up, but need some pricing information on the site. The unfortunate reality is, virtually all of our parts costs are denominated in US$. Even our Canadian suppliers deal in US funds. It's the common currency of the world. It does suck! When we get a shopping cart on our 'buy' page, I expect we'll be able to offer pricing in CDN $. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Its true that the sound is amazing..but its olso remind me of a really good "clean boost" that ive tried,but the "Fet Dream" seems less Sparkle and Chime..
> Frank


...i believe there are pedals out there that can add sparkle and chime to your existing sound.

i already get lots of that from my fender corona strat and traynor amp, so a pedal that can add o/d while still retaining the sparkle and chime that i now enjoy would be a "dream", for sure!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...okay, here's the skinny:

brian sent me a prototype/demo pedal on thursday. i played with it a little at low volumes on thursday night and thought, hmmm, this is interesting. not as sweet and creamy as my plush extyreme cream, but i immediately liked the "lean" and "girth" controls.

friday night was the beginning of a weekend "rehearsathon". at the beginning of the night, i plugged in and turned the fet dream on. and then...

...i never turned it off!

this pedal does that thing that many pedals claim to be able to do: retain your essential tone, so that you can turn the guitar volume down for your clean tone, then turn it up for as much growl and scream as you can stand.

i set the "lean" and "girth" controls to about 2:30, and dialed the gain and level back to 11:00.

this is absolutely the most inspiring pedal i've used. i think blues guitarists, especially, are going to see this as "essential", although i think it is ideal for most genres.

i really am impressed. this pedal inspires my playing like no other piece of equipment i've ever tried. i could easily play an entire night with just a guitar, amp and this pedal. in fact, over the weekend, i found that i was far less likely to go to my reverbs and delays for added enhancement.

no apologies for my enthusiasm. had i not been blown away, i would have simply returned it to brian with apologies that "its just not for me". and i'm not going to take that leap and claim that this pedal is for you. that's for you to decide.

happy to answer any questions anyone might have...

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

So David.....

What would be your pedal of choice the plush or the dream???

Gary


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love the extreme cream, but would go with the fet dream because it:

1. is more versatile

2. retains the tone of your guitar and amp

3. responds so well to picking dynamics and volume changes

4. has a tiny footprint and extremely light weight

-dh


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would like to be able to deal with a local company as this, but I have no use for this pedal personally, as I'm not much of a blues guy.
I would love for them to make a combo delay/chorus pedal. I'd be all over that in a heartbeat.


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I would love for them to make a combo delay/chorus pedal. I'd be all over that in a heartbeat.


Interesting that you should mention that. Work has already begun. :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I would like to be able to deal with a local company as this, but I have no use for this pedal personally, as I'm not much of a blues guy.



...while it is my uneducated opinion that blues guitarists would love this pedal, i did not in any way intend to suggest that the FET Dream has any limitations whatsoever in this regard. 

i don't play any blues. none. yet i find this pedal enhances almost everything i do play.

-dh


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...while it is my uneducated opinion that blues guitarists would love this pedal, i did not in any way intend to suggest that the FET Dream has any limitations whatsoever in this regard.
> 
> i don't play any blues. none. yet i find this pedal enhances almost everything i do play.
> 
> -dh


Sorry I wasnt inferring that you had implied that it was for Blues guitarists only. It was my own deduction. As someone who plays mostly metal and AOR through high gain tube amps, I really couldnt see myself using it for anything. I play on either super clean or "razor to your eardrums" settings, not much in between, although I'm working on it 

But I am very intrigued by BrianA's news. Any ballpark ETA?


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Diablo said:


> But I am very intrigued by BrianA's news. Any ballpark ETA?


I'd like to give you a straight answer but the truth is it will depend on how busy we are with the FET Dream.

Brian


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got the e-mail the other day. Mine is on it's way. This is like Christmas.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> I just got the e-mail the other day. Mine is on it's way. This is like Christmas.


Got mine yesterday. Very nice indeed. I'll check it out with my Traynor and Reinhardt later this week. The LSS really doesn't need any help in the OD department. Pedal has a great range of tones and lots of drive on tap. Very smooth OD. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mdroberts1243 (Feb 27, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Got mine yesterday. Very nice indeed. I'll check it out with my Traynor and Reinhardt later this week. The LSS really doesn't need any help in the OD department. Pedal has a great range of tones and lots of drive on tap. Very smooth OD. :smilie_flagge17:


That's an interesting comment about the Lonestar Special... one of our beta testers, Romain, plays through the LSS too. In the past he has tried many of the 'boutique' distortion pedals and had commented that a number of them emulated the tone he got with the LSS OD and he didn't need something that only did that... one of the reasons we've tried for more flexibility in the FET Dream.

Romain was the first customer to get a harmony-central review published...
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Effects/product/Cause+&+Effect+Pedals/FET+Dream/10/1


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mdroberts1243 said:


> That's an interesting comment about the Lonestar Special... one of our beta testers, Romain, plays through the LSS too. In the past he has tried many of the 'boutique' distortion pedals and had commented that a number of them emulated the tone he got with the LSS OD and he didn't need something that only did that... one of the reasons we've tried for more flexibility in the FET Dream.
> 
> Romain was the first customer to get a harmony-central review published...
> http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Effects/product/Cause+&+Effect+Pedals/FET+Dream/10/1


I'd be very interested in hearing how Romain is using the FET in conjunction with the LSS. I was planning on just using it with the Traynor and Reinhardt and from what I've heard so far I know it's going to be a great match. I'll spend more time with it and the LSS. Do you know if he runs it through the clean channel or to goose the OD channel?

btw - you guys were really great to deal with. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## mdroberts1243 (Feb 27, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I'd be very interested in hearing how Romain is using the FET in conjunction with the LSS. I was planning on just using it with the Traynor and Reinhardt and from what I've heard so far I know it's going to be a great match. I'll spend more time with it and the LSS. Do you know if he runs it through the clean channel or to goose the OD channel?
> 
> btw - you guys were really great to deal with. :food-smiley-004:


Thanks Dave,

Romain uses the LSS with 'more drive' for heavier/darker distortion on songs by Green Day or Collective Soul. He uses the FET Dream into the LSS clean channel when he wants a brighter sound, and more tube-screamer like distortion that cuts through the mix a little better, for example... CAKE songs. If he wants to overdrive the LSS OD he uses an Xotic clean boost instead of the FET Dream. Hope that helps...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mdroberts1243 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Romain uses the LSS with 'more drive' for heavier/darker distortion on songs by Green Day or Collective Soul. He uses the FET Dream into the LSS clean channel when he wants a brighter sound, and more tube-screamer like distortion that cuts through the mix a little better, for example... CAKE songs. If he wants to overdrive the LSS OD he uses an Xotic clean boost instead of the FET Dream. Hope that helps...


Absolutely, thanks very much. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had mine for a couple of days now and I have to say it is probably the most useful pedal I have ever come across. Usually my pedal board consists of... well, nothing. A wah pedal once in a while if I need it of feel like it. I just plug straight in and let the amp do the work.

This pedal makes my 18 watt more useable at lower volumes and more of what it is at higher volumes. That's really the only way to explain it. It's very sensitive to picking style and guitar volume. Even if you don't think you have a use for this pedal you'll find one.


----------

